# Elementiumerz farmen



## Krobe (30. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe gestern den linken Teil von Thunderfury bekommen und wollte nun schonmal beginnen Elementiumerz zu farmen. Dieses droppt in BWL nach Boss 3 bei den Goblin Ingenieuren. Ich habe mich bereits informiert und somit erfahren dass ich wenn ich Boss 4 auslasse und umgehe den Trash immer wieder farmen kann. 

Dann habe ich gehört dass Meisterelementarformer Krixix (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Krixix) den Gegenstand ebenfalls droppt und eine geringere RespawnZeit haben soll als die Ingenieure. Seine RespawnZeit soll 30min betragen. Weiß jemand etwas genaueres über die Respawnzeit von Meisterelementarformer Krixix und ob dieser auch in einer clear ID respawnen würde?

Danke schonmal vorweg
Krobe


----------



## Königmarcus (30. März 2009)

war es nicht so das Meisterelementarformer Krixix das rezept hatte und man diesen npc mit "gedankenkontrolle" übernehmen musste um das rezept einem spieler erlernen zu lassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krobe (30. März 2009)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> war es nicht so das Meisterelementarformer Krixix das rezept hatte und man diesen npc mit "gedankenkontrolle" übernehmen musste um das rezept einem spieler erlernen zu lassen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein. Seit einigen Patches droppt dieser nun ein Buch welches man als Schmied bekommt (1Buch pro Kill oder Raid - ka genau) wodurch man dann des verhüten lernen kann. 

Weiß niemand etwas über respawnzeiten?


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. März 2009)

also vom respawnen einer clear id weiss ich nichts, bin allerdings auch kein schmied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krobe (30. März 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> also vom respawnen einer clear id weiss ich nichts, bin allerdings auch kein schmied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der Meisterelementarformer Krixix soll ID-Irrelevant sein sprich angeblich immer wieder kommen. Die frage ist halt die RespawnZeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croktu (31. März 2009)

respawn zeit liegt bei 1 tag meine ich bin mir da aber auch nicht mehr so sicher.... ist halt schon ewig her!!!


----------



## chrispeaces (31. März 2009)

Kann man das nur als Schmied lernen oder auch als Bergbauer?


----------



## Manowar (31. März 2009)

Man kann es als Bergbauer lernen,aber nicht als Schmied *hust


----------



## dr_michi (31. März 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Kann man das nur als Schmied lernen oder auch als Bergbauer?



Mann muss BB haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrispeaces (31. März 2009)

Achso, ok, vielen Dank! Ist es denn noch lohnenswert das zu erlernen?


----------



## Grimdhoul (31. März 2009)

naja das is ja ein 60er Rezept für eine 60er Waffe, insofern sollte sich die frage erübrigt haben  :-)


----------



## Salveri (31. März 2009)

Krixix respawnzeit beträgt inetwa genau 24 std, woher ich des weiß ? nun ich saß vor gut einer woche da und hab nach einem raid auf ihn gewartet, wollte das buch welches mir beibringt besagtes erz zuverhütten...


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (31. März 2009)

Krobe schrieb:


> Königmarcus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > war es nicht so das Meisterelementarformer Krixix das rezept hatte und man diesen npc mit "gedankenkontrolle" übernehmen musste um das rezept einem spieler erlernen zu lassen?
> ...




Doch, so WAR es. Jetzt dropt er pro kill einmal ein Buch, das einem die Fähigkeit beibringt, MC ist also nicht mehr von Nöten. Verhüten brauchst du übrigens nicht aus Büchern zu lernen, da kannst du auch deine Mama fragen. ;-)


----------



## Excalibur78 (31. März 2009)

Das mit dem "Farmen" kannst Du direkt vergessen, weil:

- wenn du die gruppe (in der sich auch die techniker befinden) killst, respawnt die gruppe für die aktuelle ID nicht mehr
- du kannst versuchen einen aus der gruppe am leben zu lassen (am besten den zauberbinder oder so) und dann mit dem mob aus der ini rauszulaufen (solltest dann die getöteten techniker looten). damit respawnt zwar die ganze gruppe wieder, aber die techniker droppen die erze nicht nochmal, wenn du eins schon gelootet hast...

fazit:
pro ID wirst du wahrscheinlich 3-5 erze "farmen" können - mehr nicht... also soltest du jede ID für BWL benutzen...

hoffe das hilft dir
viel erfolg noch mit TF


----------



## Excalibur78 (31. März 2009)

Das mit dem "Farmen" kannst Du direkt vergessen, weil:

- wenn du die gruppe (in der sich auch die techniker befinden) killst, respawnt die gruppe für die aktuelle ID nicht mehr
- du kannst versuchen einen aus der gruppe am leben zu lassen (am besten den zauberbinder oder so) und dann mit dem mob aus der ini rauszulaufen (solltest dann die getöteten techniker looten). damit respawnt zwar die ganze gruppe wieder, aber die techniker droppen die erze nicht nochmal, wenn du eins schon gelootet hast...

fazit:
pro ID wirst du wahrscheinlich 3-5 erze "farmen" können - mehr nicht... also soltest du jede ID für BWL benutzen...

hoffe das hilft dir
viel erfolg noch mit TF


----------



## Excalibur78 (31. März 2009)

Das mit dem "Farmen" kannst Du direkt vergessen, weil:

- wenn du die gruppe (in der sich auch die techniker befinden) killst, respawnt die gruppe für die aktuelle ID nicht mehr
- du kannst versuchen einen aus der gruppe am leben zu lassen (am besten den zauberbinder oder so) und dann mit dem mob aus der ini rauszulaufen (solltest dann die getöteten techniker looten). damit respawnt zwar die ganze gruppe wieder, aber die techniker droppen die erze nicht nochmal, wenn du eins schon gelootet hast...

fazit:
pro ID wirst du wahrscheinlich 3-5 erze "farmen" können - mehr nicht... also soltest du jede ID für BWL benutzen...

hoffe das hilft dir
viel erfolg noch mit TF


----------



## Phantax_ZdC (31. März 2009)

Die Respawnzeit beträgt 30min
sobald der letzte die ini verlässt, startet der Timer


----------



## Excalibur78 (31. März 2009)

Sry für dreifaches antworten - irgendwie hat mein internet vebindung gespackt =)

nebenbei: krixxix droppt ein buch, was beim aufheben seelengebunden wird, und einen Bergbauer beibringt, wie man elementiumbarren herstellt


----------



## juggernaut (31. März 2009)

Ich gehe mit einem Gildenkollegen seit Anfang BC so gut wie jede ID nach MC, um für ihn das 2. Questitem für Thunderfury zu farmen - bisher erfolglos. Darum meine Empfehlung an dich: Warte mit dem Farmen des Elementiums bis du auch das 2. Questitem hast, denn letzteres kann sehr lang auf sich warten lassen und an das Erz kommt man mit Sicherheit wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Technocrat (31. März 2009)

Krobe schrieb:


> wodurch man dann des verhüten lernen kann.



Gibt es jetzt auch Sexualkundeunterricht in WoW?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, aber bei DEM Schreibfehler konnte ich nicht anders!


----------



## Ellesime (31. März 2009)

Also ursprünglich war es wie oben beschrieben.Ein Priester übernimmt den Goblin und verteilt den Buff "Elementium verhütten" auf die Spieler die ihn haben wollten.Dazu musste man nichtmal Bergbau als Beruf haben.Elementium verhütten konnten natürlich bloss die Bergbauer aber einmal den Buff bekommen,hatte man ihn auch wenn man erst später Bergbau erlernte.
Heutzutage wurde es dahingehend geändert dass der Kleine ein Buch dropt,1 Einziges pro Kill,und Dieses lehrt dann Elementium verhütten(vergleichbar mit gehärtetem Khorium in SWP).Respawnzeit Vom Meisterlementarformer ist mir nicht bekannt aber eine halbe Stunde ausserhalb der Instanz(Softreset) sollte da ausreichen.

Elementiumerz farmen
Ist nicht ganz so einfach da hier wiederum Dropluck gefragt ist bei den Technikern.Die Ersten davon trifft man im Übrigen bereits bei Betreten des Raumes von Vaelastrasz(2. Boss) nur verpissen die sich sofort wenn man sie nicht anschiesst.Die Nächsten Techniker trifft man erst hinter Broodlord Lashlayer(3. Boss).Ab da bis zum 5. Boss aber reichlich davon.Den 4. Boss auszulassen dürfte sich als extrem schwer herausstellen da dieser den kompletten Raum inklusive der Stiege hoch bis fast zum Elementarformer nahe Boss 5 patrolliert.
Einfacher dürfte es sein den Trash hinter Lashlayer,Boss 4,den Trash bis Boss 5 platt zu machen und hoffen das genug Elementiumerz dropt.Und wenn ihr schonmal dabei seit,dann machts die Instanz halt clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ dazu kannst du natürlich auch bloss den Trash im Raum hinter Lashlayer machen,Instanz verlassen und Raid auflösen,anschliessend unter neuem Leader neu einladen und den Trash erneut plätten(selbst noch nicht getestet aber funktioniert woanders ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## VK-Chilla (31. März 2009)

ich hab thunderfury schon und ich sag dir farms dir!!! es lohnt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich häng an der 2. gleve die mainhand hab ich


----------



## Gwen (31. März 2009)

Krobe schrieb:


> der Meisterelementarformer Krixix soll ID-Irrelevant sein sprich angeblich immer wieder kommen. Die frage ist halt die RespawnZeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wir regelmäßig Pechschwingenhort gehen kann ich das bestätigen. Obwohl der ganze Hort ausgeräumt ist respawnt Krixix bis zum Ende der ID jeden Tag - und kann somit von Chars mit der ID erneut gefarmt werden. Es wäre aber auch möglich daß die respawnzeit kürzer als 1mal am Tag ist - wir sind aber nur "mal rein (nur 1 char pro Tag) für die BB unserer Gruppe.

Hoffe die Info hilft


----------



## SirCotare (31. März 2009)

Noamuth schrieb:


> Da wir regelmäßig Pechschwingenhort gehen kann ich das bestätigen. Obwohl der ganze Hort ausgeräumt ist respawnt Krixix bis zum Ende der ID jeden Tag - und kann somit von Chars mit der ID erneut gefarmt werden. Es wäre aber auch möglich daß die respawnzeit kürzer als 1mal am Tag ist - wir sind aber nur "mal rein (nur 1 char pro Tag) für die BB unserer Gruppe.
> 
> Hoffe die Info hilft



*Krixix respawnt 30 Minuten nachdem der letzte Spieler die Instanz verlassen hat*. Dann gibts den Sorft-Reset wo Respawn/Despawn geregelt werden. Krixix selbst kann eben das Buch droppen mit dem Elementium verhütten lernen kann. Das mit dem Priester und übernehmen gibts nicht mehr. Krixix hat zudem eine gewisse Chance selbst ein Elementiumerz zu droppen.


----------



## Mofeist (31. März 2009)

SirCotare schrieb:


> *Krixix respawnt 30 Minuten nachdem der letzte Spieler die Instanz verlassen hat*. Dann gibts den Sorft-Reset wo Respawn/Despawn geregelt werden. Krixix selbst kann eben das Buch droppen mit dem Elementium verhütten lernen kann. Das mit dem Priester und übernehmen gibts nicht mehr. Krixix hat zudem eine gewisse Chance selbst ein Elementiumerz zu droppen.



das übernehmen war immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles lustige patchen se raus *cry*


----------

